# Favorite Ride Of all time?



## Elliot (Mar 10, 2009)

Whats your favorite ride of all time? 
It could be a water park ride w/e its called etc.

I'm still thinking about mine. 
Whats yours?> :llama:


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 10, 2009)

I've only ridden one in my lifetime.

 :'(


----------



## Caleb (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr. Freeze.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Dorney Park, PA.

Hydra- The Revenge. >
OR
Talon- THe Grip of Fear. >


----------



## Elliot (Mar 10, 2009)

My brother is going there XD for concert thingy.

I decided now. i  think its called Kingda Ka. i believe. I loved the fast speed of it.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 10, 2009)

La Ronde---Vampire and the Goliath


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My brother is going there XD for concert thingy.
> 
> I decided now. i  think its called Kingda Ka. i believe. I loved the fast speed of it.


I live 30 minutes from it.
Me and dad go every summer we wanna get season passes this year to go every 2 weeks. >


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Dorney Park, PA.

Hydra- The Revenge. >
OR
Talon- THe Grip of Fear. >[/quote]Hydra= WIN.
I love Dorney Park, its so much better then SixFlags.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

Dorney Park- some big ass roller coaster/water ride that goes down a big hill and wets everyone lmao
theres a bridge so ppl nearby can get wet too..i dunno the name


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Dorney Park- some big ass roller coaster/water ride that goes down a big hill and wets everyone lmao
> theres a bridge so ppl nearby can get wet too..i dunno the name


Sounds fun.

 :'(


----------



## Elliot (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh yea i remember going there >.< it was fun at that time.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> My brother is going there XD for concert thingy.
> 
> I decided now. i  think its called Kingda Ka. i believe. I loved the fast speed of it.


Kingda-Ka wasn't all that great for me. It was speed and height but nothing else! Where's the substance?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

The Hulk at Universal Studios


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Dorney Park- some big ass roller coaster/water ride that goes down a big hill and wets everyone lmao
> theres a bridge so ppl nearby can get wet too..i dunno the name


I know that thing! I can't remember what it's called either.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i noe
gud ride to yell! xD


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 10, 2009)

I have 2.
Canada's Wonderland - The Italian Job and The Behemoth.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 10, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I have 2.
> Canada's Wonderland - The Italian Job and The Behemoth.


ya, the Italian Job is cool too...      fftopic: r u canadian


----------



## Resonate (Mar 10, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The Hulk at Universal Studios


I like Spash Mountain, and Twilight Zone Tower of Terror.  Haven't been to those other parks that have been mentioned...except for Universal Studios.

The Hulk.  Dude that's a Sweet Ride.   B)

 The Wait line is Enormous though, at least when I was there.  Is that the Same one that goes under the Bridge?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 10, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: Well I do live in Canada but I'm not Caucasian.
So yes _and_ no.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 10, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: kk MTL FTW!!!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 10, 2009)

Raging Bull - Six Flags Great America, Illinois.


----------



## Sab (Mar 10, 2009)

indiana jones ride in disney LAND (out in CA) there isn't one in disney world


----------



## Adds1028 (Mar 10, 2009)

The best roller coaster EVER  ~~~~          A video Of sum dude riding the revenge. WATCH IT!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Dorney Park- some big ass roller coaster/water ride that goes down a big hill and wets everyone lmao
> theres a bridge so ppl nearby can get wet too..i dunno the name


LAWLZ
White Water Rapids XP

Im a DP Pro


----------



## Orange (Mar 11, 2009)

Vogelrok - Efteling
It's dark so you can't see anything. :evillaugh:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Raging Bull - Six Flags Great America, Illinois.


Yupp^^


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 11, 2009)

I have 2 favorites.  Either the Top Thrill Dragster or the Millenium Force.  Here is a little info on each:

<big>*Top Thrill Dragster*</big>
Cedar Point stunned thrill-seekers yet again in 2003 with the debut of the park's unprecedented 16th, yes, 16th, roller coaster


----------



## Kiley (Mar 11, 2009)

umm i dont like really big rollarcoasters but i like the wildmouse at dorney park PA
\well probly cuz i saw like 15 ppl get in trouble cuz there was a  man and a woman and a bunch of kids  and the butted in line in frount of us so we got security  =)

or the most painful one ive been on is probly the tabogon in ocean city md
cuz u  get in the cart and u go straight up like really straight then when i get to the top it looks like ur gonna fall off but it then turns in to a track circuling the little tower we went up in and then theres a bump this is the not so fun part ,when u end the bump u can break ur leg


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are some more pics from Cedar Point and other various coasters and attractions.  A little background on Cedar Point:  They opened in 1870 as a public bathing park and had a ride shortly after that, in Sandusky, OH just on Lake Erie.  They now have 17 roller coasters & a huge water park.  They have 75 other rides as well.  They serve over 3 million guests every summer.

pictures all in spoiler

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">










Here is the Millenium Force at night










In this one you can see part of Soak City and the Magnum (coaster)




</div>


To sum this all up... If you ever EVER go to Northern Ohio, you MUST go to Cedar Point.  People travel from all over to come here.  Great times, great times.


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 11, 2009)

The Raptor,Cedar pointe OH
and the wooden one in cedar pointe i cant remember its name though


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Here are some more pics from Cedar Point and other various coasters and attractions.  A little background on Cedar Point:  They opened in 1870 as a public bathing park and had a ride shortly after that, in Sandusky, OH just on Lake Erie.  They now have 17 roller coasters & a huge water park.  They have 75 other rides as well.  They serve over 3 million guests every summer.
> 
> pictures all in spoiler
> 
> ...


I live near there (kinda, NW PA), yet I've never been to a Cedar Point. I haven't been to Six Flags, either. Only SeaWorld, Kennywood, and Geauga Lake. I don't like roller coasters... =P


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 11, 2009)

The Raptor is pretty sweet.  And there are a couple wooden ones there, which are the Gemini and Meanstreak.  Might have a few more not sure.

I have been to Geauga Lake too many to count.  It is only 30 minutes away.  Cedar Point is 45 minutes away, but it costs almost twice as much as Geauga Lake.  When I grew up it was always Geauga Lake, but eventually it was bought out by Six Flags.  A couple years ago Geauga Lake got ownership of the park back.  Six Flags in Ohio is no more.  Sea World is gone too.

I couldnt live without that thrill.  I need it.  That rush is what keeps me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 11, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> The Raptor is pretty sweet.  And there are a couple wooden ones there, which are the Gemini and Meanstreak.  Might have a few more not sure.
> 
> I have been to Geauga Lake too many to count.  It is only 30 minutes away.  Cedar Point is 45 minutes away, but it costs almost twice as much as Geauga Lake.  When I grew up it was always Geauga Lake, but eventually it was bought out by Six Flags.  A couple years ago Geauga Lake got ownership of the park back.  Six Flags in Ohio is no more.  Sea World is gone too.
> 
> I couldnt live without that thrill.  I need it.  That rush is what keeps me on the edge of my seat.


I know. All of them are gone now... I haven't been to an amusement park sense I was little. =P


----------



## Rene (Mar 11, 2009)

Walibi World (it used to be walibi then six falgs & now it's walibi again )
Efteling (a big attractionpark in the netherlands, attractions have much to do with fairytales etc.) and ofcourse there's Bobbejaanland (which is quite a drive all the way to Belgium but sure worth it)


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 11, 2009)

Its one in Norway called Tusenfryd... its very fun ^^


----------



## Orange (Mar 11, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Walibi World (it used to be walibi then six falgs & now it's walibi again )
> Efteling (a big attractionpark in the netherlands, attractions have much to do with fairytales etc.) and ofcourse there's Bobbejaanland (which is quite a drive all the way to Belgium but sure worth it)


EFTELING! :yay:


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 11, 2009)

Stealth at Thorpe Park in Great Britain http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIOK73JNV3A It's faster than it looks


----------



## Orange (Mar 11, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's Legoland in Danmark and Germany.


----------



## Rene (Mar 11, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that's a bit far for just one day, don't you think?


----------



## Orange (Mar 11, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there's LEGO!  :O


----------



## JJH (Mar 11, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I have 2 favorites.  Either the Top Thrill Dragster or the Millenium Force.  Here is a little info on each:
> 
> /took out due to giant-ness


I loved the Dragster. But to be honest, I really didn't like the Millenium Force that much. It was too smooth, didn't even feel like a roller coaster. 

Top Thrill Dragster, Magnum XL 2000, and The Raptor are my three favorite roller coasters, all of which are found at Cedar Point.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 12, 2009)

The Medusa at Six-Flags. I'm surprised I didn't barf on anyone! XD


----------

